# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Interactive Resurgence Maps

## selden

Ilanthar has been posting some beautiful maps of the Resurgence stellar system in the threads https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=38300 and https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=38449

Although the maps that he's published are static images, they give the impression that they're screengrabs from an interactive information display system.

With his permission, I've started implementing a simplified version of that system, using Celestia as the platform.

Here's a screengrab from the initial "proof of principle." It shows the buttons which can be used to select among the stellar system maps.



V1.0 is now available at https://www.classe.cornell.edu/~seb/...nceMaps_v1.zip   (203 MB, expands to 365 MB, updated 6:45 pm EDT, 30 Aug '17)

It implements buttons which allow you to view the various stellar system maps and planetary maps.

v 0.4 and later are substantially larger than previous versions because I converted Ilanthar's original hires maps to DDS format in order to improve performance. DDS surface texture images can be loaded directly into modern graphics hardware without having to be resized or translated. Celestia still pauses while they're being loaded, though.

My hope is to make a version of the maps which is almost as interactive as their designs suggest. For example:
+ Click on a button and the specified map appears, replacing the previous one. (Implemented in v0.1 and later)
+ Click on a planet or associated button, and it appears above the map, rotating in front of you. (Implemented in v0.2 and later)
+ Click on a planetary system sketch and see those planets orbiting their sun. (implemented in v0.5.)
__________________________________________________  _______________
Visible changes in v0.3
 + Globe sizes are proportional to the planets' radii.
 + Globes are appropriately tilted to the side
 + The viewing month has been adjusted so you can see part of their night sides
 + Atmosphere and clouds have been added.
 + Ilanthar's original high resolution maps are included
     + They'll be used if you select Celestia's menu option
       "Render -> Texture Resolution -> High" 
     - They're slow to load, so you'll see a "Loading..." message, too.
 + added maps of Luna and Hephaesti
 o A dummy Scylla is included which was added while tracking down some bugs

Invisible changes:
 + Parts of the script were refactored while tracking down some bugs.

Changes for v0.4:

+ Reactive regions have been given bright outlines
+ The maps now are interactive without needing to invoke a script. The
 previous .celx script has been translated into a "ScriptedOrbit" celxx/lua
 function which provides interactive functionality as a side-effect.
+ Scylla now uses the map provided by Ilanthar
+ Clouds are now drawn using cloudmaps provided by Ilanthar
+ Credits have been added for maps initially created by Robert Stein III


Changes in v0.5
===============
+ added Hades
+ expanded installation and operational instructions in readme file
+ added GoToMap.celx
+ added viewing of the Hyperion planetary system itself
  ("The map is not the territory." -- Alfred Korzybski)
+ added "pop-out" of planetary system to Hyperion System map
+ fixed some bugs

Changes in v0.6
===============
+ added Thartar
+ updated all Hyperion Planetary maps to their current versions
+ added Globes and planets w/o labels
+ added lores textures
+ added some hires textures
+ moved Map to be near Carina Nebula
+ added extended Carina Nebula backdrop
+ modified design of buttons slightly
+ redesigned the Hyperion "pop-out" orrery
+ added star orbits
+ fixed some bugs

Changes in v0.7
===============
+ added map (and buttons) of Neosol stellar system
+ improved presentation of orrery
+ used higher resolution image of Carina Nebula (NGC3372)
+ added maps of Milky Way
+ added drop-down menu

Changes in v0.8
===============
+ added Neosol orrery
+ revised galaxy maps and their buttons
+ trimmed Neosol buttons
+ modified orientation of maps with respect to the image of the Carina Nebula.
+ updated HTML page

Changes in v1.0 (August 30, 2017)
===============
+ updated Neosol stellar system map and associated buttons
+ adjusted dropdown menu buttons
+ revised display of Hyperion star system orrery
+ updated orbits of ETA Car
+ attempted to work around a "pause" bug in Celestia v1.7 for Macs

If there are any features that you think should be added in v2, please don't hesitate to let me know.
__________________________________________________  ______

This Addon is designed for use with Celestia v1.6.1 or later.  It will not work with earlier versions of Celestia. It seems to work fine with preliminary builds of v1.7.

Celestia is a 3D astronomical visualization program for Windows, MacOS and Linux.  It is available for free at
http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=21302
Also, see http://www.shatters.net/celestia/

If you restore from this Zip file into Celestia's "extras" directory, it should recreate all of the directories and files necessary for this Addon to function. Be sure to read its included "readme" files for updated operational instructions. 

Comments and suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Please report any problems, too. Posting them either in this thread or on the celestiaproject forum is fine. So far there's been one report of difficulties when running under an old version of MacOS which I can't reproduce under Windows or Linux.

----------


## johnvanvliet

there is a thread started by selden 
https://celestiaproject.net/forum/vi...hp?f=6&t=17736

it works

----------


## selden

v0.2 is now available. See the first post.

----------


## Ilanthar

This is really cool, Selden!

A few remarks/proposals. I found a bit sad we can't read the labels on the base maps : isnt'it possible to do them bigger?
For the spinning globe view : I can provide planet textures with and without clouds (as in Celestia) if you want, and maybe with a proper planetary grid.
Like this
&
I don't know if it's possible, but that would be great to see them spin with the proper axial tilt.

PS : Also, I didn't saw the Mercari globe. It was a blank one.

----------


## selden

> This is really cool, Selden!
> 
> A few remarks/proposals. I found a bit sad we can't read the labels on the base maps : isnt'it possible to do them bigger?


Yes: I can include your original map images and provide a way to select them.  It'll make the Addon bigger and they'll be a little slow to load, but that should be an acceptable tradeoff, I think.



> For the spinning globe view : I can provide planet textures with and without clouds (as in Celestia) if you want, and maybe with a proper planetary grid.


If you can provide a separate cloud texture image, that'd be best, I think: a solid white 32bit png with the shapes of the clouds in its alpha (opacity) channel. Then Celestia can draw the clouds moving across the planet's surface.

The globes are defined using Celestia's SSC planet definition, so all of Celestia's planetary options are available, including atmosphere, specularity, clouds, alternate surface textures, long-lat grid overlay, etc. I just haven't specified any of them.



> I don't know if it's possible, but that would be great to see them spin with the proper axial tilt.


That's easy enough, although there's the question of what direction should be "up" and how to indicate it. Currently it's parallel with the surface of the maps.



> PS : Also, I didn't saw the Mercari globe. It was a blank one.


Sorry: I made a typo in the SSC file.  In the definition for "MercariGlobe" it should have


```
Texture "Mercari.*"
```

I accidentally spelled it "Mercark.*"

Fixed in next release  :Wink:

----------


## johnvanvliet

there are "river police"   HERE,and  in the space sim forums I am the "polar  / map to a sphere police" 

just an example so

your northpole remapped 
 
a fix 

remapped back

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Selden*
> If you can provide a separate cloud texture image, that'd be best, I think: a solid white 32bit png with the shapes of the clouds in its alpha (opacity) channel. Then Celestia can draw the clouds moving across the planet's surface.
> The globes are defined using Celestia's SSC planet definition, so all of Celestia's planetary options are available, including atmosphere, specularity, clouds, alternate surface textures, long-lat grid overlay, etc. I just haven't specified any of them.


Ok, I'm not sure I've saved all the cloud files, sadly... But I'm gonna have a look.




> That's easy enough, although there's the question of what direction should be "up" and how to indicate it. Currently it's parallel with the surface of the maps.


Excellent news. Well, I've used conventionnal directions (north being at the top of the map).




> *By JohnVanVliet*
>  there are "river police" HERE,and in the space sim forums I am the "polar / map to a sphere police"


I wasn't aware of that police  :Idea: ! Well, I'm often guilty then  :Razz: ... I confess I rarely bother to do the poles correctly, because they rarely appear on the planetary globes I used in the end.

----------


## johnvanvliet

it is not a problem 

mostly i make sure that official addons on the main  addon site ( celestiaMotherload) work 

most of the time it really is not an issue 

and i have seen FAR WORSE non mapping , yours is some what close 

by the look might not be 90 north to 90 south but 85 north to 85 south 
and that would make a difference 

all in all not bad

----------


## selden

v0.3 is now available. The first post has been updated.

----------


## selden

v0.4 is now available. I've updated the first post with details.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Johnvanvliet*
> it is not a problem
> mostly i make sure that official addons on the main addon site ( celestiaMotherload) work
> most of the time it really is not an issue
> and i have seen FAR WORSE non mapping , yours is some what close
> by the look might not be 90 north to 90 south but 85 north to 85 south
> and that would make a difference
> all in all not bad


Well, that's comforting! What do you mean about being more 85N/S than 90?

----------


## selden

v0.5 is now available. The first post has been updated.

----------


## selden

v0.6 has been uploaded. See the first post for changes.

Always be sure to delete all previous versions before installing a new one.

----------


## selden

Some screengrabs using Celestia v1.6.1 under Win7:

Hyperion System map with "pop-out" orrery:



Sesha Planetary map with rotating globe:

----------


## selden

V0.7 is now available at https://www.classe.cornell.edu/~seb/...ceMaps_v07.zip (176 MB, expands to 274 MB, updated 7 pm EDT, 5 Aug '17)

Changes in v0.7
===============
+ added map (and buttons) of Neosol stellar system
+ improved presentation of orrery
+ used higher resolution image of Carina Nebula (NGC3372)
+ added maps of Milky Way
+ added drop-down menu

----------


## selden

I've created a Web page which briefly describes the Addon.

See https://www.classe.cornell.edu/~seb/...ia/resurgence/

----------


## Ilanthar

Nice additions, it's like russian dolls  :Smile: .

The galactic map is too big for placing Neosol (52 light years is really close to the sun at that scale), but is it possible to place the Carina Nebula? It would indicate the general direction of Neosol.

----------


## selden

I think that can happen.  :Smile:

----------


## selden

V0.8 is now available at https://www.classe.cornell.edu/~seb/...ceMaps_v08.zip (203 MB, expands to 365 MB, updated 3 pm EDT, 13 Aug '17)

Changes in v0.8
===============
+ added Neosol orrery
+ revised galaxy maps and their buttons
+ trimmed Neosol buttons
+ modified orientation of maps with respect to the image of the Carina Nebula.
+ updated HTML page

----------


## selden

V1.0 is now available. Ilanthar posted that he won't be producing the next map in the series until October or so, so it seemed appropriate to tie up some loose ends and finalize this version of my adaptation. I'm hoping that it'll be possible to add future maps without people having to download this entire Addon again.

https://www.classe.cornell.edu/~seb/...nceMaps_v1.zip (203 MB, expands to 365 MB).

Changes in v1.0 (August 30, 2017)
===============
+ updated Neosol stellar system map and associated buttons
+ adjusted dropdown menu buttons
+ revised display of Hyperion star system orrery
+ updated orbits of ETA Car
+ attempted to work around a "pause" bug in Celestia v1.7 for Macs

If there are any features that you think should be added in v2, please don't hesitate to let me know.

----------


## selden

In addition to all of his other work, Ilanthar has been busy producing maps of planets in the Muntilfoeri system. 
See https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=39669

Creating interactive versions of those maps has been lagging somewhat, but below is a screengrab showing one of the maps along with its rotating globe. 

My plan for the Mundilfoeri Addon for Celestia is that it'll be its own separate download, viewable either standalone or accompanying and interacting with the previous Resurgence Addon.

----------


## Ilanthar

I'm pretty sure you'll find a solution for the lagging thing  :Wink: .
The screengrab looks good.

----------


## selden

Herewith: interactive maps of the Mundilfoeri planetary system, an Addon for Celestia.

MundilfoeriMaps_v09.zip  (80 MB)

This Addon for Celestia can be used "standalone" without having the previous Resurgence Addon installed. It also will cooperate with the previous Addon if both are installed.

Unlike the Resurgence Addon, I didn't try to optimize its surface texture images (which take up most of the space) by converting them to DDS DXT format. 

It's v0.9 because I suspect there are glitches that I haven't noticed. Please let me know of any problems you encounter.

----------


## selden

Ilanthar's maps include several elements which are just begging to be made 3D and interactive.

For example, there's an icon in the bottom border which represents the power source for the navigation system.



Here's my attempt to provide that power source:

ZeusBattery_v09.zip (1MB expands to 2MB)

The device's control panel includes some warnings which are probably best heeded....

Like the previous Addon, this is v0.9 because there probably are some glitches that I've overlooked. Please don't hesitate to let me know what could be improved. Also, like the previous Addon, it can be installed stand-alone or along with the previous Resurgence Addons.

Edited to add:

Sorry for my typo. I've corrected the link above.

----------


## Ilanthar

I've tested the system, and it works fine for me  :Smile: . I'm gonna test the battery (curious about what you did here  :Wink: )

----------


## selden

I've updated the ZeusBattery Addon to improve the explosion and the contrast in the backdrop of the instructions.

ZeusBattery_v095.zip (3.5MB expands to 4.2MB)

----------


## zhar2

Had no idea celestia was still round..

----------


## selden

"Resurgence Framework" implements some of the controls shown along the bottom edge of the maps.

ResurgenceFramework_v09.zip (2MB expands to 3MB)

It includes a few simple tasks that the user can interact with, like getting the communication system to work.
Like the other Resurgence Addons, it works standalone or in conjunction with the others.

----------


## selden

I'm trying to implement something reasonable for another of the buttons on Illanthar's Resurgence maps.

The second button in the bottom row will be providing access to the status of the Neosol system's communication network. 

Individual comm buoys cover quite a large area and include engines for station keeping. (i.e. their coverage cells don't move around.)



Some adjustments in scale factors seem to be appropriate.

Labels and status panels will follow.

----------


## selden

The preliminary Framework, Power and Mundilfoeri map Addons have all been updated. The Framework has increased dramatically in size to support additional interactions with the communication system used in the Neosol stellar system. They all work individually or in cooperation with each other and/or the original Resurgence Addon.

I consider these to be "beta" releases: I think they've ready to be officially published, but would like others to test them for bugs or problems that I might have overlooked.

1.  MundilfoeriMaps_v097.zip  (45 MB, expands to 68 MB, updated 16:30 EST, 19 Jan '18 )
 -- Adds maps of the Mundilfoeri planetary system.

2.  ZeusBattery_v097.zip (3.4 MB, expands to 4.2 MB, updated 16:30 EST, 19 Jan '18 )
-- Adds a battery to the Resurgence maps. v0.95 improves backdrop and explosion.

3.  ResurgenceFramework_v097.zip (19 MB, expands to 37 MB, updated 16:30 EST, 19 Jan '18 )
-- Adds several control icons at the bottom of the maps, in addition to some control over the things they display.
This includes elements of the Neosol Communication network.

Below are screengrabs of some of what is included in the updated Framework Addon. See earlier posts for images from the Mundilfoeri and Power Addons.


Framework cooperating and interacting with the original Resurgence Addon and with the Zeus Battery Addon.



3D maps of the NeoSol communication network as provided in the Framework Addon.



Control pages for the Neosol communication devices: a buoy used by the network and an interface to control the local connection to it.

----------

